# Facing out in Moby



## RiverandJulie (Feb 1, 2010)

My son is almost 5 months, 2 1/2 months adjusted. The only carrier he is happy in is the moby. Right now he really likes the hug hold. He almost always falls asleep in it. HE can hold his head up and is starting to really become more aware of his surroundings and interested in new things. He cant sit up really at all.
I would like to start finding other ways to carry him so he can look around, especially when we are outside.

First-is he too young to face outwards-is this even a good idea. I carried my 1 yr old neice in the moby prettymuch the same as the hug hold, but facing out, then when i looked at the moby directions they say to pull his legs up into lotus position and something about pulling fabric to the knees. What?! I tried this and it didnt feel right, so should I just do a backwards hug hold.

Or should I keep trying to get the ring sling to work...he just doesnt seem to like it, so I never pushed it since we both love the moby.

OK-or should I get over trying to get him to face out until he is older and can ride on my back.
Thanks for the thoughts


----------



## bclare (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't know if it is right or wrong, but my son is one month this week and really prefers to face out when he isn't nursing. We carry him face out in the moby even at this age- with his hands in so he is a bit more sturdy, but his legs hang out. His head bops around, but he loves it. Is it really that bad for their head to bop around?


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have put my DD faceout in the Moby starting at 6 weeks. Her head control is good enough for that IMO. And she likes it too. She is 8 weeks now. I do only put her out when I know she doesn't need a nap or isn't sleepy. I think she would have trouble falling asleep that way.

I just put the fabric on the same way as the hug hold and then stuck her in faceout. I just put her legs wherever they end up, as long as she doesn't fuss, she's fine


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

Facing out is not good for infants, not good for spine alignment or their sensory systems. Their have been studies on this by BW experts. There are many, many wonderful carries for all carriers that don't face out.


----------



## RiverandJulie (Feb 1, 2010)

so, I tried today facing out and it just doesnt feel right. He was ok in it, but I didnt feel good about, and wasnt nearly as comfortable as when he is facing in. So, for now, he will keep facing out.
Latte-First question: At what age does "infant" end?
Second Questoin: Any suggestions for new carries in the moby? I think he is ready for something different (or maybe I am just ready for something different) It is also getting hot. I bought some jersey knit fabric and my plan is to sew a lighter one, but would love a new hold that has less fabric around him.

I also have a ring sling, but cant seem to find a carry that he likes. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Latte Mama* 
Facing out is not good for infants, not good for spine alignment or their sensory systems. Their have been studies on this by BW experts.

Do you have a link to these studies? Every time I've looked for the source of this assertion, I've only been able to trace it back to the statements of a German "human development specialist", Dr. Kirkilionis.

I've never seen quotes from her book, though (and it appears to be available only in German, so I suspect that the many people quoting her assertion that facing out is awful haven't necessarily read it either). I suppose it's possible that she references a large study she did on the subject, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## TSomm (Jun 15, 2009)

My DD was very alert from a young age and didn't like facing in when she was awake. She's now 12 weeks and I typically have her facing in, legs out, when she wants to nap. Facing out, legs out, when she is awake. She always had very good head control. I had tried doing legs in and covering her head with a shoulder portion, but she hated that. Still does. Hates being carried in a ring sling because her legs are in. Screams bloody murder every time I try.

I'm also looking for a warm weather carrier since the moby is way too hot now. I borrowed a Mei Tai Baby and it's cooler for me, but not sure DD is staying cool. Oh - and she doesn't mind facing in in the mei tai, but pushes off my chest with her arms so she can look around.


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

Here are some links that some mamas on TBW found for me.

http://www.babywearingschool.com/research.htm

http://kb.ergobabycarrier.com/questi...n+the+front%3F

http://www.storchenwiege.com/babycarrierresearch.htm


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

Right - except for the "forward facing study" that's actually about babies in strollers, that's all Dr. Kirkilionis stuff (who I think is some kind of ethnographer - not someone with a research background in neurology, say). The only study I've ever seen mentioned involving Dr. Kirkilionis is a longitudinal one tracking the physical development of babies who were worn a lot. Her conclusion was that babies who were worn didn't develop weird spine or hip things. If she's been involved with a legit scientific study on facing out, I can't find it.

The stroller study - I don't know. The link Ergo gives for the study itself doesn't go to the study, it goes to some council for literacy. But the blurbs from the school involved make it sound like there was a largeish observational study but a very, very small study-study (20 babies!). We don't own a stroller, so I have no dog in this hunt, but I always try to check the fine print on hotbutton parenting studies. I don't know that I would feel comfortable extrapolating from the tiny data set of a study about forward-facing strollers to carrying a baby in a Moby facing out. But that's me.

To the OP - my baby occasionally faces out. He falls asleep just as often as he does when facing in. When he does face out, I am careful to position him so he's "sitting", not hanging from the crossbars. (Pull the fabric all the way up to under his knees, you know?)

I don't have any training in ergonomics, so, as always, I try to follow my baby's lead. If he seems comfortable and like he's having a good time, great! If he doesn't like what's happening, I make adjustments until he's happy.

I do find that my baby is really heavy for carrying in a stretchy wrap at this point (16 pounds). But if it still works for you guys, great! You know your baby better than anyone else!


----------



## jess5377 (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalemma* 

The stroller study - I don't know. The link Ergo gives for the study itself doesn't go to the study, it goes to some council for literacy. But the blurbs from the school involved make it sound like there was a largeish observational study but a very, very small study-study (20 babies!). We don't own a stroller, so I have no dog in this hunt, but I always try to check the fine print on hotbutton parenting studies. I don't know that I would feel comfortable extrapolating from the tiny data set of a study about forward-facing strollers to carrying a baby in a Moby facing out. But that's me.

....

I don't have any training in ergonomics, so, as always, I try to follow my baby's lead. If he seems comfortable and like he's having a good time, great! If he doesn't like what's happening, I make adjustments until he's happy.


THANK YOU for that level-headed and thoughtful perspective.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i've been carrying my son in the moby facing out for a pretty long time. he's almost 8 months and i think i started him face out after maybe 3 month old? not sure exactly. it was when he had good head control, which was fairly early.

question: if this is "not good" for infants, and they become "too heavy" for the moby by 16 pounds, exactly when is the moby good for facing out??

in my experience (my nearly 8 month old is still only 14 pounds), he loves the moby facing out. he gets excited when he sees me putting it on, we do a "happy dance" together in front of the mirror once he's in, and everybody we see (we get *a lot* of positive attention) tells me that he looks "so comfortable," "so alert," "so happy" in it.

ps: i also carried my daughter in the moby facing out for quite awhile. both of my kids are quite energetic and athletic, early crawlers and she was an early walker. very smart and alert. using the moby this way did not mess up her development in any way!


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

Elliesmomma - there's no "rule" that 16 pounds is the limit, and I wasn't saying that there should be. _I personally_ am finding that at this point, we have to tie a stretchy wrap really, really tight to support him, and I need to adjust it for comfort more than I used to. If someone else is still comfortable in their Moby with a 35-pound toddler, power to 'em!


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

The reason I don't believe that babies should be facing it is because it just doesn't feel/seem right - everything is so stimulating and they can't turn away from it, if they are on the hip or back they can see just as much but can also shield their face and turn into their parents. DS likes to see the world but he also likes and needs to be able to lay his head down (even at 14months and is worn all the time). Facing out doesn't feel like it fosters attachment between mom/dad and baby, it feels like it's just the convenience (which I know is a big part of it, but not all of it for me).


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Occasionally, when I have my 4mo alone and no one can help me put her on my back, I need to face her outwards in the Moby. She kind of freaks out because she wants to see things









Other than that, I usually try to put her in a high carry on my back so that she's able to see. I don't like facing her outwards- it seems pretty un-natural and doesn't feel right to me.


----------

